# Zydex lab user : reviews ?



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi fellas,

Just want to have some reviews from you about this lab  If you used, what you tried ?

thanks a lot


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Just got there pro-mass mate, some lads down my gym rate it so looking forward to throwing it in as a kickstart for my next feurza t400 and deca cycle. Will be starting a log so will keep you posted.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

not used myself, but a couple of mates are running the pro mass and the pro rip and are getting nice results... would have loved to try the pro mass as a kick start and finish on the pro rip on my next blast but am injured so wont be doing that for a while lol


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

My source sent me some zydex dbol he just started stocking it, seems to be very good stuff, well doing exactly what it should be doing. Will be buying the anavar and giving that a good blast soon.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks a lot for your reviews fellas


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

bump, any more updates on these? :thumbup1: starting some zydex tbol with my course on monday


----------



## mev (Jan 17, 2009)

Used winny mate good stuff on par with any I have used


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> bump, any more updates on these? :thumbup1: starting some zydex tbol with my course on monday


You got a journal? Will be interest on how you get on. I've been looking at their tbol.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm on there pro mass now, up 17lbs in 4 weeks yesterday. Also running fuerza t400 at 1ml a week and 4ml EQ 300mg a week.

Most of the gains will be from the Zydex though as the EQ and Test will only really be kicking in properly now.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Heard great things abut this new lab.

Will be starting it shortly (pro-mass)

Would start now but I'd s8it my liver after the M1T lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anyone try the tbol or prorip?


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> You got a journal? Will be interest on how you get on. I've been looking at their tbol.


not sure about a journal, i start my tbol on monday but will keep you updated


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> anyone try the tbol or prorip?


Tbol, true mass and anavar getting good reviews in my gym. Most of the gym is running Zydex, all are gaining and seem very happy with the lab.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

simonthepieman said:


> anyone try the tbol or prorip?


I've used the Pro-Rip and it made me very freaky looking. I would only recommend it if you are already quite lean.

Had bad shin and jaw pumps on them which made walking and eating a bit difficult but apart from that G2G.


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

does anyone think its ok to do a oral cycle only of pro-mass. combo of dianabol and anavar. - first time ive heard of this mix...


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

anyone here used their dbol?

heard that it shoulb be great


----------



## LSDaniel (Jul 19, 2013)

im using their dbol at 50mg a day atm, good stuff


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

i just got 2 tubs for my kickstart am hoping it blows mt socks off had nowt but crap dbol in the past.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Was keen on their Winny but ended up going for Fuerza


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Was keen on their Winny but ended up going for Fuerza


Not heard good things bout fuerza orals.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Not heard good things bout fuerza orals.


Mmmm, mixed reviews at best mate haha.

I thought their Winny was ok at 50mg a day, not great by any means.

Just started a new tub of it on 100mg a day along side 600mgs of test as a bit of a mid cycle bump so I'll see properly in a week or so if they are really any good


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Zydex proviron not working looks same as zydex accutane , when you open capsules same sugary looking powder is Inside with exactly same taste !

And them do nothing !!!


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

Been using their tbol. Has been good for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Their pro-mass definitely did what it said on the tin but KILLED my appetite

I don't agree with oxy it seems


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm getting some tbol in a few days supposed to be good


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I've used the pro rip and the accutane. Both worked exactly as they should


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

My mate using there dbol and rates them well. I have seen a few threads about there A1's and serms not been too cracking. Go for pharma its cheap enough.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I've been using their pro-male on and off for a month now, cracking stuff, definitely does the job!


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

on zydex aromasin,doing its job well!!


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

benki11 said:


> Zydex proviron not working looks same as zydex accutane , when you open capsules same sugary looking powder is Inside with exactly same taste !
> 
> And them do nothing !!!


You don't rate zydex Proviron?


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

used tbol, var and pro rip (on it atm). All been GTG and really nice steady gains. Best UGL lab i've used.


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

The sugary powder is the filler they use. Most likely dextrose. I was curious a while back.


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

benki11 said:


> Zydex proviron not working looks same as zydex accutane , when you open capsules same sugary looking powder is Inside with exactly same taste !
> 
> And them do nothing !!!


The sugary powder is the filler they use. Most likely dextrose. I was curious a while back.


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

Jimboi said:


> You got a journal? Will be interest on how you get on. I've been looking at their tbol.


I have been doing a log for my tbol/var cycle if you wanna check it out - however I do need to update it mind. Used Zydex tbol several times and great results each time. Pro PCT is g2g too.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Does nothing !

To me compering to others I tried

Proviron


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just receive their mix of Viagra and cialis so I ll try that tonight !

Well you don't need scientist to tell does Viagra work or not !

So hopefully this's will be ok

Really hope so!


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Generally the feeeback's been good on this lab, think I'll try their Anavar, Proviron, Aromasin products.

Do share how it went tonight pal.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Jas said:


> Generally the feeeback's been good on this lab, think I'll try their Anavar, Proviron, Aromasin products.
> 
> Do share how it went tonight pal.


Mate She went to bed early so I ll have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## kurrinz (Apr 3, 2014)

been using there anavar for past month been working a treat. stripped lots of fat, the muscle pumps are great and veins been pumping out since week 3. only problem is they only come in 25mg tabs so its a 4 tab a day split for 100mg cycle


----------

